# We LOVE Bark Box!!!



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Veronica Lynn Pit Bull LOVES Bark Box! - YouTube


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

See everyone I know says the toy last 2 seconds!! Lol glad you all like it though  so cute. How is she feeling?! All healed?

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I like what eve gotten before off it i don't keep a subscription as some months their toys kinda suck and I don't have the money some months but, I have a Rope penguin we got a christmas and Lou hasn't tore it up to bad yet.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

You guys are right about the toys - they work for us because V. isn't really hard on toys. She doesn't like to play by herself and she isn't allowed to have them unsupervised to chew up and swallow and get a honkin' big obstruction. 

She actually really likes the small $2 latex toys you get at the pet store and this is her favorite game:






Ames - She's actually 5 months out from surgery now and she's MUCH better - but not 100%. I'm doing some jogging on leash with her this month; then next month we'll do some running on leash. Then I'll take her in the back yard, take off her leash and pray.  (actually I'm going to put her on a long line - just in case...but let her do one Mario Andretti turn around the yard to start...and then let her increase slowly from there until she's doing what she wants.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I love bark box but some of their treats give my pups bad smelly gas lol


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Bark Box is quickly becoming a primary reason I should move back to the US. lol. 

They have such great stuff.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

This month gave us some awesome organic strawberry carob medallion biscuits, some no grain BBQ chicken jerky chews, an awesome soft cloth squeaky toy for tug...and a big ole red megalast rubber ball.

3 hits and a miss. Veronica could not have cared less about that ball. She's too girly.


----------

